# Any good starter routes in NE NJ?



## I_Need_Training_Wheels (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi,

I've recently picked up a road bike and have to work on building up endurance. It's been awhile since I've biked. Are there any good, relatively flat, routes around hudson or bergen county? I tried 9W starting from Palisades Ave. but find the need for pacelining and steep roads tiring me out too quickly.

Any advice would be appreciated. Much Thanks!

Eric


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

I_Need_Training_Wheels said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently picked up a road bike and have to work on building up endurance. It's been awhile since I've biked. Are there any good, relatively flat, routes around hudson or bergen county? I tried 9W starting from Palisades Ave. but find the need for pacelining and steep roads tiring me out too quickly.
> 
> ...


Try this site, > http://www.bikehighway.com/bergen.htm.

Note however that I think you will find all but the shortest rides in Bergen County will be hilly. Personally, I wouldn't even bother riding to Hudson County as a destination. For the most part, it's very congested.

Steve


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

You may also want to look into group rides with these guys, at least until you're familiar with some routes: http://www.btcnj.com/

They do a lot up in Bergen cty. Never ridden with them, so I can't vouch for whether they're pikers or not.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

You could drive to Liberty State Park in Jersey City. You could do a 3.5 mile pure flat loops but may have to fight against winds. I live in JC and ride up north in search of hills.


----------



## I_Need_Training_Wheels (Sep 16, 2005)

*Thanks All!*

Thanks for the help! I'll check out those links and will go to Liberty State Park. I just need some time to get familiar with the bike and work on cadence. At the park, should I fall over b/c of the clips, at least there won't be cars there using me as a pinball.  

Eric


----------

